# Goliath Bird Eater 1080p Wallpaper



## MaximusMeridus (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Here is the best photo of my 11" Female T.blondi in 1080p (1920x1080)

\\\\To download, Right click and save as on here 

Hope you like it!

Max


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Marvin (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm gonna use this for my tarantula project I'm making in school. Cheers mate!:clap:


----------



## Teal (Jan 13, 2010)

*Beautiful photo! *


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 13, 2010)

LOVE IT!

need more letters...uh, it is a great photograph


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 13, 2010)

I already had this pic as my wall paper lol. i Love it!


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 19, 2010)

What a nice picture. I also made it my wallpaper. Hope thats ok.

Cheers!


----------



## Callie Stick (Jan 29, 2010)

I love that one tiny hair sticking up from between her eyes!


----------



## codykrr (Jan 29, 2010)

how did you take it in 1080p?


----------

